# Rahmenmysterium : Was ist das für ein GT Rahmen ??



## MEGATEC (28. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Fachmänner ( und natürlich auch Fachfrauen ).....

Nachdem ich mich nun durch alle möglichen Threads hier geklickt hab und unzählige Bilder von GT´s angeschaut hab, bin ich so schlau wie vorher, was meinen Rahmen angeht 

Ich hab vor einiger Zeit für nen Appel & nen Ei, einen GT Rahmen bekommen. Es soll sich angeblich um einen ZASKAR LE von 96 handeln, aber irgendwie sieht er anders aus als alle die ich gefunden und gesehen hab.
Leider hat der Vorbesitzer alle Aufkleber entfernt, wodurch die Sache nicht gerde leichter wird.
Ich hab nun mal alle Außernränder der Aufkleber die mal auf dem Rahmen waren, mit Edding nachgemalt - vielleicht kann mir dadurch jemand von Euch sagen um welchen GT Rahmen es sich handelt.

Nun also mal Bilder von dem Mysterium :
















Alle + weitere Bilder sind hier zu finden falls die Bilder oben zu klein sein sollten :
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/11265


----------



## Zaskar-Freak (28. Oktober 2008)

Das Baujahr könnte passen, dem Ausfallende nach zu Urteilen. Zaskar LE ist es aber keiner. Einerseits ist der Abschluss von Oberrohr hinten nicht flach, andererseits erkenne ich ein 7005 im Ausfallende. Vielleicht ein Avalanche aus dieser Zeit? Was sagt die Rahmennummer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bvarnfullagts (28. Oktober 2008)

Yes, you can tell by the outline of the top tube decal that it had Avalanche decals in it one time.  It also has a curved cap at the back of the top tube so it's definitely not a Zaskar LE.  Also it is not a 1996 model year as 1996 models had a single bolt rear derailleur hanger.  This appears to be a 94 model if the remnants of the decals were the originals.
Is the frame stamped 7005 inside the rear dropouts?  If so, that  is also an indicator that it's not a Zaskar LE.


----------



## GT-Man (28. Oktober 2008)

Ein Zaskar kann man immer an der Rahmennummer am Ausfallende erkennen - daher einfach mal nachschauen und posten. Doch selbst wenn es ein Zaskar ist, ist es nicht von 1996, da das Gusset zwischen Ober- und Unterrohr ist. Dieses Gussset gab es nur bis 1994 - obwohl, bei der Rahmengröße?!?. Auch das Schaltauge mit der Zweischraubenbefestigung spricht eher für die Jahrjänge 1992-1995. Hier mal zum Vergleich Bilder aus dem 1996er Katalog:





Aber wie gesagt, die Rahmennummer sagt alles.


----------



## versus (28. Oktober 2008)

sieht sehr nach avalanche aus! mit der genieteten kabelführung unterm oberrohr müsste es ein recht frühes sein. ich denke kevin liegt mit 94 richtig!


----------



## MEGATEC (28. Oktober 2008)

*DANKE* erst mal für die Antworten !


Nach einigem Suchen bin ich unter der Dreckschicht am rechten hinteren Ausfallenden auf die Rahmennummer gestoßen :
H5C06567

Was sagt mir die nun ??


----------



## kingmoe (28. Oktober 2008)

MEGATEC schrieb:


> *DANKE* erst mal für die Antworten !
> 
> 
> Nach einigem Suchen bin ich unter der Dreckschicht am rechten hinteren Ausfallenden auf die Rahmennummer gestoßen :
> ...



Die Nummer sagt mir nix, aber Avalanche 1994 kommst schon hin (Ausfaller, genietete Anschläge, BB-Finish, Gusset oben, das untere ist der Rahmenhöhe geschuldet...).


----------



## Kint (28. Oktober 2008)

ich fass mal zusammen:

runde kappe = kein zaskar
7005er = kein zaskar
zwei schrauben befestigtes schaltauge = vor 96er rahmen
decal reste aufm TT = kein zaskar

und füge hinzu bzw spezifiziere:
all terra schriftzug = baujahre 93- 95
*rundes (schaufelförmiges) gusset unterm TT = nur baujahr 95*
teilweise genietete zuganschläge = bei nem zassi nur bis BJ 94
*nur die competition series decals auf den sattelstreben = nur modell 95
rahmennnummer H5C06567 = baujahr 95*


das fette weist es eindeutig als 95er rahmen aus - in dem jahr gabs die modelle ricochet, avalanche, pantera, backwoods,tempest in alu - aber nur das avalanche gabs in BB 
die outlines sehen aber ziemlich sicher nach avalanche aus (TT und sattelstreben) 

einer der letzten rahmen mit genieteten zuganschlägen zudem...


----------



## bvarnfullagts (29. Oktober 2008)

That Kint...he is a Wise man.  Yes it is a 95 model.


----------



## versus (29. Oktober 2008)

sind wir so froh, dass du wieder da bist


----------



## MEGATEC (29. Oktober 2008)

Dann sage ich erst mal ein dickes 

*DANKESCHÖN *

für Eure schnelle und fachkundige Hilfe.


In dem Fall ist es doch kein vermeintliches Schnäppchen gewesen und ich werde keine weitere Arbeit in den Rahmen stecken, geschweige denn aufbauen....
Denn eigentlich hatte ich ja gehofft so in den Genuß eines schönen alten ZASKAR zu kommen, dem ist nun leider nicht so...

Schade.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (29. Oktober 2008)

MEGATEC schrieb:


> In dem Fall ist es doch kein vermeintliches Schnäppchen gewesen und ich werde keine weitere Arbeit in den Rahmen stecken, geschweige denn aufbauen....
> Denn eigentlich hatte ich ja gehofft so in den Genuß eines schönen alten ZASKAR zu kommen, dem ist nun leider nicht so...
> 
> Schade.....



Was hast du denn gelöhnt?! BB-Avalanches werden ja auch weniger und ich finde sie durchaus aufbauwert! Also wenn du jetzt für den Rahmen nicht gerade an 200,- Euro bezahlt hast, ist es zumindest kein überteuertes Teil


----------



## MEGATEC (29. Oktober 2008)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Was hast du denn gelöhnt?! BB-Avalanches werden ja auch weniger und ich finde sie durchaus aufbauwert! Also wenn du jetzt für den Rahmen nicht gerade an 200,- Euro bezahlt hast, ist es zumindest kein überteuertes Teil



Hab 100,- Euro incl. 2 Satz ZASKAR Rahmen Aufkleber dafür bezahlt...


Rahmen ist zwar arg mitgenommen, aber ich wollte ihn eh sandstrahlen und dann lackieren lassen. Aber dafür lohnt der Aufwand nun nicht !


----------



## Manni1599 (29. Oktober 2008)

MEGATEC schrieb:


> Hab 100,- Euro incl. 2 Satz ZASKAR Rahmen Aufkleber dafür bezahlt...
> 
> 
> Rahmen ist zwar arg mitgenommen, aber ich wollte ihn eh sandstrahlen und dann lackieren lassen. Aber dafür lohnt der Aufwand nun nicht !



Verstehe ich nicht so ganz. Als ob das Avalanche nichts Wert wäre.

Strahlen und Pulvern geht sicher für unter 100,-. 

Mir wärs das wert.


----------



## MEGATEC (29. Oktober 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Verstehe ich nicht so ganz. Als ob das Avalanche nichts Wert wäre.
> 
> Strahlen und Pulvern geht sicher für unter 100,-.
> 
> Mir wärs das wert.



Ich hab nicht gesagt das er nichts wert wäre - aber ich will / wollt halt nen ZASKAR ( wenn schon ein GT ) und kein AVALANCHE 
Dann würde ich auch gerne Arbeit in das Teil stecken, aber das will ich halt nicht wenn ich hinterher was hab was ich eigentlich garnicht wollte...
Verständlich - oder ?

Werd das Teil in dem Fall wohl wieder verkaufen und mich wieder auf die Suche nach nem ZASKAR machen...


----------



## santacruza (29. Oktober 2008)

100 is ein guter preis fürn avalanche. ist immerhin der kleine bruder vom zassi oder? das geld ist auf jeden fall wieder drin.aber boxster fahren soll ja auch mehr spass machen als 911


----------



## kingmoe (29. Oktober 2008)

Megatec, ich habe dir mal eine PN geschrieben. Pulvern würde ich nicht, BB braucht zwar viel Arbeit, sieht aber schöner aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MEGATEC (29. Oktober 2008)

@Kingmoe : Du hast auch schon Antwort !

Zum Pulvern : ich hatte vor den Rahmen Perlstrahlen zu lassen ( gibt so ne samtige Oberfläche ) und dann mit rotem Lasurlack lackieren zu lassen. 
Das sieht dann auf den ersten Blick aus wie rot eloxiert aber mit enormer Tiefenwirkung...

Leider wird da aber nix draus !

Dann halt beim nächsten Rahmenprojekt


----------



## versus (29. Oktober 2008)

also über 100 euro für einen avalanche rahmen muss man sich wirklich nicht wundern.
der rahmen steht einem zaskar eigentlich in nichts nach - nicht mal beim gewicht gibt es nennenswerte unterschiede.
klar kann man verstehen, dass du lieber ein zaskar hättest.

wenn du aber ein wenig die luster laces kreisen lässt, könnte so was dabei rauskommen:





nur mal so als kleiner teaser


----------



## MEGATEC (29. Oktober 2008)

versus schrieb:


> wenn du aber ein wenig die luster laces kreisen lässt, könnte so was dabei rauskommen:
> 
> nur mal so als kleiner teaser



Luster kenn ich - aber ich empfehle das nur als Versiegelung von poliertem Alu zum polieren empfehle ich andere Sachen ( lies mal hier : http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=321564&page=3&highlight=belgom )

Wie gesagt sollte der Rahmen perlgestrahlt und dannach mit candyred Lasur lackiert werden, das hätte dann in etwa wie das hier ausgesehen :





Dazu noch ne SID in gleicher Farbe !


----------



## versus (29. Oktober 2008)

MEGATEC schrieb:


> ( lies mal hier : http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=321564&page=3&highlight=belgom )



den kenne ich bestens 



MEGATEC schrieb:


> Dazu noch ne SID in gleicher Farbe !



ich empfehle eine skareb in candy red (wie sie zur abholung bei meinen eltern für mich bereit liegt ). kaum schwerer als die sid, dafür aber eindeutig praxistauglicher und gleich in der richtigen farbe





alternativ eben das hier  - judy race in electric red (das ist auch mein leider verschiedenes avalanche):


----------



## zaskar76 (29. Oktober 2008)

versus schrieb:


> (das ist auch mein leider verschiedenes avalanche):



Avalanche hatte mit dem Schaltauge nen Bi-Ovales Unterrohr...


----------



## versus (30. Oktober 2008)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> Avalanche hatte mit dem Schaltauge nen Bi-Ovales Unterrohr...



 was so viel heisst wie...?


----------



## oldman (30. Oktober 2008)

versus schrieb:


> was so viel heisst wie...?



dass es 100% kein GT ist, sondern ein Cube






jetztaberweghier


----------



## versus (30. Oktober 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> ...sondern ein Cube



jetzt ist das (neue) C-wort bei der titanfraktion endlich überwunden, da fängst du hier damit an


----------



## cleiende (30. Oktober 2008)

Nennt es doch einfach "Würfel"-Rad, da ist das C-Wort vermieden ;-)


----------



## Syborg (30. Oktober 2008)

@versus: alternativ eben das hier  - judy race in electric red (das ist auch mein leider verschiedenes avalanche).........

Die Judy könnte ich aktuell für mein 97er LTS gebrauchen. Ist die mit dem Rad verschieden? Die Skareb würde natürlich auch passen 

Wenn Du was los werden möchtest sag Bescheid !

Gruß Syborg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MEGATEC (30. Oktober 2008)

Syborg schrieb:


> @versus: alternativ eben das hier  - judy race in electric red (das ist auch mein leider verschiedenes avalanche).........
> 
> Die Judy könnte ich aktuell für mein 97er LTS gebrauchen. Ist die mit dem Rad verschieden? Die Skareb würde natürlich auch passen
> 
> ...



ähhhhhh : ich hätte noch ne SKAREB mit IT und Lockout ( beides vom Lenker aus ) in schwarz - falls interesse besteht, einfach per PN weitere Infos anfordern...


----------



## Kint (30. Oktober 2008)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Megatec, ich habe dir mal eine PN geschrieben. ...





MEGATEC schrieb:


> @Kingmoe : Du hast auch schon Antwort !...
> 
> Leider wird da aber nix draus !
> ...



ein schelm wer böses dabei denkt... im ernst - ein20er ava für nen hunni ist ok. hätt ich auch genommen... 



MEGATEC schrieb:


> ...das hätte dann in etwa wie das hier ausgesehen :
> 
> ...



schöne karosse.... 



zaskar76 schrieb:


> Avalanche hatte mit dem Schaltauge nen Bi-Ovales Unterrohr...





versus schrieb:


> was so viel heisst wie...?



henner will sagen, dass 96er avas eigentlich schon ovalisierte rohrenden haben. genau wie die zassis des jahrgangs (hast ja ein vergleich) wonach es bei deinem aber nicht aussieht. da deins aber auch das runde gusset hat - würde ich sagen das ist ein spätes 95er /frühes 96er mit dem 96er schaltauge, udn dem 95er gusset. und dem nicht ovalisiertem UR. quasi der direkte nachfolger des gezeigten topic rahmens. oder es war nur ein backwoods von 96 mit dem 95er gusset. nähere auskunft könnte da nru die rahmennummer geben...


----------



## MEGATEC (30. Oktober 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> ein schelm wer böses dabei denkt... im ernst - ein20er ava für nen hunni ist ok. hätt ich auch genommen...



Nix Schelm.............. 
Er hat ihn übrigens nicht genommen.. 
Falls Interesse besteht : PN an mich


----------



## Kint (30. Oktober 2008)

MEGATEC schrieb:


> Nix Schelm..............
> Er hat es übrigens nicht genommen..
> Falls Interessebesteht : PN an mich



- sorry ich hätte das spezifizieren sollen - ich habe mir gerade kaufverbot auferlegt...


----------



## versus (30. Oktober 2008)

Syborg schrieb:


> Wenn Du was los werden möchtest sag Bescheid !



die skareb ist fest verplant (xizang) und die judy eigentlich auch (i2k).
ganz vielleicht wird eine mars super in candy red frei


----------



## Syborg (30. Oktober 2008)

@versus: die skareb ist fest verplant (xizang) und die judy eigentlich auch (i2k). ganz vielleicht wird eine mars super in candy red frei.....

Dann reihe ich mich mal hinter i2k ein . Die Mars ist leider nichts für mich. 

Besten Dank für die Info's

Syborg


----------



## versus (31. Oktober 2008)

Syborg schrieb:


> Dann reihe ich mich mal hinter i2k ein .



 ok!


----------

